# κάστανα



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

«Στάσου, κάστανα!» (και όχι «μύγδαλα») είναι σήμερα το σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου για το «βελανίδι του Δία». Κλέβω κι εγώ κάποια απ' αυτά που λέει για τις φράσεις με τα κάστανα, να βρούμε και τις αγγλικές αντιστοιχίες:


Κι έτσι περάσαμε στη φρασεολογία του κάστανου, που είναι αρκετά πλούσια. Για κάποιον αυστηρό, που δεν κάνει χατίρια, λέμε ότι *δεν χαρίζει κάστανα*. Η έκφραση λέγεται ιδίως για όποιον είναι άτεγκτος, δεν κάνει υποχωρήσεις ή εξαιρέσεις, ιδίως για προϊσταμένους, καθηγητές, κτλ. Πιθανότατα προέρχεται από το ότι παλιότερα τα κάστανα ήταν συνηθισμένο φιλοδώρημα στα μικρά παιδιά· αυτός που εφαρμόζει αυστηρά τα προβλεπόμενα, που επιβάλλει ποινές χωρίς εξαιρέσεις κτλ., που γενικά δεν κάνει χατίρια, αυτός δεν χαρίζει κάστανα.​.
*δεν χαρίζει κάστανα*
to give sb the rough edge of one's tongue: _Είναι αμείλικτος στην κριτική του, δε χαρίζει κάστανα... = He is too critical; he gives everybody the rough edge of his tongue._ (Κοραής)
He’s not to be trifled with. (Ρίζου)
Κοιτάζω συνώνυμα:
He lacks compassion.
He gives no quarter.


Μια άλλη διαδεδομένη φράση με κάστανα είναι το *βγάζω τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά*, που τη λέμε όταν κάποιος αναλαμβάνει να εκτελέσει μια δύσκολη πράξη από την οποία θα ωφεληθούν άλλοι ή και άλλοι. Είναι περίπου συνώνυμη με την _βγάζω το φίδι από την τρύπα_, αν και αυτή η τελευταία έχει ακόμα πιο έκδηλο τον εκμεταλλευτικό χαρακτήρα. Η εικόνα βέβαια είναι παραστατικότατη: τα κάστανα ψήνονται στη φουφού, και ένας τολμηρός τσουρουφλίζεται για να τα βγάλει πιάνοντάς τα με τα δάχτυλα, αλλά επωφελούνται και τα τρώνε και άλλοι. Στην αθλητικογραφία, όταν ένας παίκτης «πάρει πάνω του» την ομάδα και παίξει αποφασιστικό ρόλο για τη νίκη, λένε συχνά ότι «έβγαλε τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά».
Η έκφραση με τα κάστανα και τη φωτιά υπάρχει και σε άλλες γλώσσες, γαλλικά, ιταλικά και γερμανικά. Υπάρχει και μύθος του Λαφοντέν, όπου η μαϊμού βάζει τη γάτα να βγάζει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά, και τα τρώει ένα-ένα πριν προλάβει η γάτα. Δεν αποκλείεται η ελληνική έκφραση να είναι δάνειο.​.
*βγάζω τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά*
Ίσως από το γαλλικό («tirer les marrons du feu pour qn») το πήραν και οι Άγγλοι:
*to pull the chestnuts out of the fire for someone*

Συνήθως οι Άγγλοι τα βγάζουν από τη φωτιά αντί για κάποιον άλλο, π.χ.
_And having pulled the banks' chestnuts out of the fire, are we now supposed to let them continue playing with matches?_
αλλά όχι πάντα, π.χ.
there is a bit of a tendency to rely on Freddie to pull the chestnuts out of the fire

Υπάρχει και το γνωστό και από τους αδελφούς Κατσιμίχα *bell the cat*. _Who’s going to bell the cat?_


Νεότερη, και κάπως αργκοτική, είναι η έκφραση *δεν τρέχει κάστανο*, ένδειξη απόλυτης αδιαφορίας ή μη ανησυχίας π.χ. για έναν κίνδυνο· εδώ το κάστανο απλώς επιτείνει τη σημασία του «δεν τρέχει τίποτε» και ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο επιλέχτηκε το κάστανο· ίσως τυχαία, ίσως να υπάρχει συγγένεια με την ξεχασμένη σήμερα φράση «λάδι βρέχει, κάστανα χιονίζει» που τη βρίσκω σε συλλογή σερραϊκών παροιμιών ως έκφραση για όσους αδιαφορούν.​.
*δεν τρέχει κάστανο*
There's nothing the matter.
There's nothing to worry about.

Εμπρός, βάλτε και τα δικά σας κάστανα στη φωτιά.


----------



## cougr (Nov 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> : *δεν χαρίζει κάστανα*
> to give sb the rough edge of one's tongue: _Είναι αμείλικτος στην κριτική του, δε χαρίζει κάστανα... = He is too critical; he gives everybody the rough edge of his tongue._ (Κοραής)
> He’s not to be trifled with. (Ρίζου)
> Κοιτάζω συνώνυμα:
> ...



Προσθέτω και το he doesn't take any prisoners/takes no prisoners.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Διάβαζα αυτό και αναρωτήθηκα φωναχτά: «Έχουμε νήμα για το “Δεν χαρίζω κάστανα”;»
«Έχουμε», μου είπε ο συνομιλητής μου, και με έστειλε εδώ.


----------

